# is it illegal to drive with only one hand on the wheel



## must_try_harder (Nov 2, 2008)

is this illegal

also is it illegal to smoke whilst driving ?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Negative to both.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the Police don't like seeing someone driving one handed, I'm not sure it's illeagal but they can do you under something amounting to not being fully in control of the vehicle or some sh1te (due care and attention perhaps) by intimating it was moving around etc.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

It depends on what your free hand is doing, I imagine giving the police the V sign or doing a crossword may be frowned upon but smoking is fine, as long as it's not a biffta!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just say you were changing gears!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I followed a woman on the m25 yesterday.She was in the fast lane, using her rear view mirror to apply her make up.She was using her knees to steer! I was so disgusted that someone could have such a blatant disregard for others safety.I nearly dropped my razor , in my cornflakes!! :lol:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

without two hands on the wheel you can be seen to be not in full control of the vehicle.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

with only one hand?????

yea.......................you need feet aswell:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Did'nt some women get done by the cops for eating a apple whilst driving a while ago.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a ear bashing once for eating a twix the cop was a young fella who i could tell took his job to seriously.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw a police car the other morning blasting through town, sirens blaring, then he pulled up outside Greggs and bought a pasty! WTF?! :confused1:

I take my food seriously too, but that was hardly an emergency lol...!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonnyboi said:


> I got a ear bashing once for eating a *twix* the cop was a young fella who i could tell took his job to seriously.


Maybe he was a Toffe crisp man:laugh:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

theres


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

True story for once!!

I was driving back from gym a month ago eating a jaffa cake bar and cops drove past on other side of road and saw me and beeped and indicated to turn around so presumably they could come after me for eating a fcuking jaffa cake bar.

Luckily the oncoming lights were green so I went through them and turned into a supermarket at which point they had turned around (could see in my mirror) but they obviously lost me.

These sort of things make me so ****ed off - completely unnecessary. I would have been fined £60 I imagine for a fcuking jaffa cake lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> True story for once!!
> 
> I was driving back from gym a month ago eating a jaffa cake bar and cops drove past on other side of road and saw me and beeped and indicated to turn around so presumably they could come after me for eating a fcuking jaffa cake bar.
> 
> ...


Mate, you need to think outside the box a bit.

I drive by the cops with my favourite sweet snack bar treat (see I dodn't dofree ads, and I am not spoonsored yet) suspended from a device I have engineered ffrom a coat hangar.

I can snack, be safe AND have 2 hands on the wheel which wynds Johnny Filthe righ up:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

And it looks cool, even if I do say so


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I saw a police car the other morning blasting through town, sirens blaring, then he pulled up outside Greggs and bought a pasty! WTF?! :confused1:
> 
> I take my food seriously too, but that was hardly an emergency lol...!


get the fresh out the oven it is important


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'ts crazy, If you only have 1 arm and your vehicle has been modified (presumably by having one of those knob things on your steering wheel) you can drive so why on earth you can't enjoy a fuking twix is beyond me.

You can fly a combat aircraft at twice the speed of sound one fuking handed - it's retarded


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

It's illegal to smoke in a company vehicle even if it is one that you use purely for your own business.

The new smoke-free law requires company vehicles to be smoke free at all times if they are used:

* to transport members of the public

* or in the course of paid or voluntary work by more than one person - regardless of whether they are in the vehicle at the same time

In Scotland it is an offence to smoke in any vehicle used for work, unless that vehicle is a car. This rule also applies to vehicles from other parts of the UK.

Smoke-free vehicles must display a no-smoking sign in each compartment of the vehicle in which people can be carried. This must show the international no-smoking symbol no smaller than 70mm in diameter.

When carrying persons, smoke-free vehicles with a roof that can be stowed or removed will not be required to be smoke free when the roof is completely removed or stowed.

Vehicles that are used primarily for private purposes will not be required to be smoke free.

Companies may have policies that make further restrictions on smoking in vehicles.

The police could make a case that holding a cigarette means that without both hands on the wheel you are not in full control of the vehicle. They have tried to prosecute people peeling oranges and unwrapping sweets in the past!

Meanwhile a new Highway Code is being ratified by Parliament, and is due to be introduced very soon. The draft includes a revised rule 148 which will now affect smokers. This reads:

148: Safe driving and riding needs concentration.

Avoid distractions when driving or riding such as:

* loud music (this may mask other sounds)

* trying to read maps

* inserting a cassette or CD or tuning a radio

* eating and drinking

* smoking

This rule is the same as the current rule 126 except smoking has been added.

The Highway Code does not make it a specific offence to smoke while driving, any more than it is currently an offence to change a cassette, read a map or eat. However, if any of these behaviours are coupled with bad driving, or lead to an accident, a charge of careless driving, or not being in a position to control the vehicle becomes a distinct possibility. They can also be used to show dangerous driving, an offence which could lead to imprisonment, particularly if the dangerous driving causes a death.

A good comparison would be with using mobile telephones. Being seen to use a hand-held phone is now a specific offence (the new Highway Code will say MUST NOT). Using a hands-free phone is not a specific offence, but provides grounds for a careless or dangerous driving prosecution in the event of erratic driving or an accident.

for further help with motoring laws i highly recommend this forum

http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

I believe Smoking Crack whilst driving is illegal in the UK,I'm no expert though so not a 100% sure... :whistling:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

we ( me and the kids) were discussing the legalities of driving nude..... it isn't illegal at all but you must be wearing shoes. it is illegal to drive barefoot in the uk.


----------

